
Low humidity impairs barrier function and increase resistance for viruses [pdf] - sturza
https://www.pnas.org/content/pnas/116/22/10905.full.pdf
======
Centrino
_innate_ resistance, not "increase" resistance!

To be read as: Low air humidity impairs two things in the human body: the
barrier function against viruses, and the innate resistance against viruses.

~~~
Centrino
In other words, keep indoor air sufficiently humid. When it drops below 40%, I
switch on a humidifier.

